# Rest reminder



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

I took the Goat out this weekend for some well deserved highway driving. I was cruising along enjoying the sweet sound of the engine and all of a sudden this ANNOYING beeping sound came on and an icon of a tree and a (picnic table?) were flashing on the dash.This all happened after driving approx. 200 miles. The first time it happened I turned the car off and it stayed off but the second time I pushed the mode button until it finally shut off. My question : Is there a way to disable that annoying little feature or if not is there a way to at least set the mileage meter to like 500 miles??


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Go into your options menu right as you turn the car on...look at the dash and you'll see the option to get in shortly after ignition. In that menu, there is the option for the rest reminder...turn it off


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a way to turn it off. Consult your owners manual and I think it is in the personal settings section.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh, by the way, to get in your menu right after ignition, you have to use the up or down arrow to start the menu options. Forgot to say that before.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info on how to turn the damn thing off.  I'll try to fix it tomorrow after I re-set my clock.


----------

